# The unofficialy "official" Spirit Halloween Store thread.



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We have a permanent Spirit store in Edmonton, I stopped by there Aug. 10 to check out new stock only to find it closed until end of August to set up for Halloween! I will check it out next weekend, I need some stuff for props we are making!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Trex said:


> We have a permanent Spirit store in Edmonton, I stopped by there Aug. 10 to check out new stock only to find it closed until end of August to set up for Halloween! I will check it out next weekend, I need some stuff for props we are making!


Seriously?!? Where is it located? I'm headed down this weekend for a roller derby bout in st.albert and to do back to school shopping for my boys I'd love to swing by!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Moony_1 it is north of Stony Plain Rd on 168 Street - Mayfield NW area of Edmonton. I could not find a formal address on web or Spirit site, head North past Mayfield Common, it is on the west side next to a Canada Post sorting facility. I am going to see if it is reopen this weekend also?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went by last year's location today and they are setting up!! Not open yet but setting up is good.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Trex! I'll have to take a look! My parents live in gibbons so we stay there when we go to Edmonton!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

What a nice coincidence jdubbya!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm working at my local Spirit this year and we only started building today. We don't get our first truck till Friday, but I won't think we'll be open till Labor Day even if we get the store fully stocked.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be going to mine soon.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours opened today at noon. I was there shortly thereafter. Big space and a decent amount of inventory. The manager remembers me every year by name which I find funny! Some nice displays; asylum, clowns, zombies. Most of the animatronics were on display, however many were not turned on. Saw the jumping dog, the swinging jack o lantern guy, tall reaper, talking cherubs, grave mourner, to name a few. The crouching zombie boy was something I kind of had interest in until I saw/heard him. He didn't look as nice in person. The soundtrack is horribly cheesy with this unnecessary creepy music in the backround that just detracts from it, along with those glowing led eyes. The wheelchair lady was not working. The jack o lantern guy on a swing is actually pretty neat but IMO not worth the money. Looking closely at all the animatronic props and how cheaply they are made then looking at the price tag just reinforces to me why I won't buy them. The lawn scare display has a lot of stuff but the detail is sorely lacking on a lot of it. The zombie jockey boy is neat. The zombie flamingo is nice but one of them costs 16.99. Party City sells two of them, (albeit a different color variation) for $25.00 and they're made in the USA.The zombie babies look as awful as ever. Poor sculpts and paint jobs but if you want to drop $30.00 on one its up to you.
The didn't have all their stuff in yet; no lighting, fog machines, etc.. Poor selection of masks which has been a trend for them in recent years and a lot of stuff from last year. Fun stuff to look at and I'll definitely go back as I want to get some led spots and see what else they might have.

I did want one of the haunted dolls and they wanted $20.00 for one. Party City had them for $15.00
so I got it there instead.










Post your own experiences once you get to your store.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My brother just text me and said they seen a Spirit TENT set up in the old Tops parking lot. A tent????


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> My brother just text me and said they seen a Spirit TENT set up in the old Tops parking lot. A tent????


Yeah, that is odd. Maybe it's just for the weekend and they're using the tent to introduce a grand opening?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

in the last few years, In Huntington, Spirit store has been using a tent. Not this year!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I really wanted to see the fortune teller prop. There was a boxed one on the floor but not set up yet. They still have a lot to do and a lot of stuff to put out yet so definitely checking back. I also re-submitted my email and was told they should start sending coupons out fairly soon.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> in the last few years, In Huntington, Spirit store has been using a tent. Not this year!!



Ugh. Really? How are the "tent" stores compared to the regular store space stores?

There are a few empty building spaces that could be used. Wonder why they are doing this?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We've only had a Spirit in our area just two years now. We only get a costume/accessory store...no props or decor, besides some spiderwebs and such. We tend to have to make a trip out of town in mid September to hit all the Halloween stores.


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

Our spirit store was set up in a tent. It was kinda chaotic to me. They had about the same stuff as the stores just no fancy displays. I like looking at the displays so i was disappointed.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I did want one of the haunted dolls and they wanted $20.00 for one. Party City had them for $15.00 so I got it there instead.


I saw them today and really wanted to grab the dolls, but I settled on just 'Monkey Chimes' until the coupons come out, since they only had two of him and I considered him a must-have. I paid $19.50 for the doll that you got, thanks to Oriental Trading _not_ matching the Party City price (although, I did get a $5 'eCertificate' coupon later). 

I was amused when a couple of little girls decided to follow me around for quite awhile, shadowing me the most as I was trying out the various animatronics. What was even funnier was that they seemed to also _really_ like the toys that Spirit had. Did they belong to anyone from here? Either way, they are being raised right, that is for sure

Spirit is doing tents now?! If they get the correct wind calibrations, perhaps they can do a set-up in the Sahara or Abu Dhabi...


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Not a big fan of there babies, but they have good stuff.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> Seriously?!? Where is it located? I'm headed down this weekend for a roller derby bout in st.albert and to do back to school shopping for my boys I'd love to swing by!


Fist - do you participate or just watch. Roller Derby is making a big come back near me. 

Spirit about 1 mile from my house (next to Dollar tree) is open. Was a nice selection. Got some more ideas. Will probably be back a couple of times. The fortune teller was out and I kinda of liked it. Overall a lot of the same. The clowns were pretty creepy!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Went back this evening as my son wanted to check it out. They had the fortune teller prop set up and it was pretty impressive with nice detail. A few of the other animatronics that hadn't been previously working were now plugged in and operational. I got the crap scared out of me by one of the jumping spiders that was placed in an obscure location. A few more items that weren't there a couple days ago but some of the areas are sparse. Still no lights/foggers but the manager said they would be in by next weekend. This was a problem for them last year and a lot of stuff that was "supposed" to come in, never did. Hoping it's just early in the game and they get a lot more stuff in.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our store is S.L.O.W.L.Y stocking. Still no lighting or fog machines. The manager said he didn't even have the shelving/display material he needed to set them up and he was hoping the truck coming in tomorrow would have them. He seemed frustrated as well. More of the animatronincs were now working. Not too impressed with the wheelchair lady. Something I've noticed is that they have free standing displays of some things they've carried for years, and every year they put out what's left and it looks very sparse, like a clearance sale. There were maybe 4 hanging brown latex bats, a couple of black cats. A few randon crows and owls. There was another display of severed heads/limbs, and there were only two severed arms on the top of the rack, along with some of the heads from last year. They used to have a wall full of these things. There is another full line spirit that is supposed to open tomorrow but this manager said he doubts they'll be ready due to the same supply issues.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was up in Wilkes-Barre, PA and a Spirit was in a new location. I ran in. Literally. I think I startled the employees. LOL

My five year old was none too happy about the big 'scary' props. So I didn't get the full experience. There were some massive clowns in the front. Very intimidating. LOL

No carts, just baskets. Really? They need carts so we can load up. So I only bought as much as I could carry while my little guy was wrapped around my leg. I have to admit all that resin (I think it is resin) zombie stuff... gnomes, cats, dogs, etc. looks better in person than online. Only that deer is still hideous. LOL

I see they have an alien baby. I managed to get some small decorations and a big fat rat. I need to go back sans the little guy. Ironically, my older autistic son was having a great time stepping on all the activation pads and freaking out his little brother. haha


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

I went in today and they said that today was their Second day open. They had most of their animatronics up and working and I really wish I could afford some of them because they are AWESOME! They only had 2-3 not up and working so not to bad.

What I got and my thoughts:

A spirit strobe light that screws into any light bulb socket. It looks nice and works but its kinda slow on the blinking. I think it would work well in a insane asylum. type setting but for use as a regular strobe light you will want to go with something else.

A Spirit Giant Spot Light. REALLY should of read the reviews of this before I bought it. (I didnt have any plans to buy anything so it was a impulse buy) It's Kinda Terrible... It's not very bright at all. (which I thought it would be since its so big) and I read that they tend to shatter after a while from being to hot. so I might be taking that back.

A Scary Flying Ghost. This is a pretty neat little thing. I haven't been able to see it in action yet but my only thoughts are the cord that it comes with might be a little to short. Again I will have to wait until I start to put things in their proper place before I can have my full thoughts on it.

And Finally I got the Black Jumping Spider. (That totally got my sister in the store. she screamed so loud lol) So because of that I just had to have it lol. It works great! Can't wait to see the TOT's react to it! (as a after thought I might have to go back and get the step pad that is sold separately.) And for $49.99 its not to bad and even better because I used the 20% discount coupon so that saved me even more! (That coupon is really useful so I recommend everyone who will be shopping at spirit to get one!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Ours opened today at noon. I was there shortly thereafter. Big space and a decent amount of inventory. The manager remembers me every year by name which I find funny! Some nice displays; asylum, clowns, zombies. Most of the animatronics were on display, however many were not turned on. Saw the jumping dog, the swinging jack o lantern guy, tall reaper, talking cherubs, grave mourner, to name a few. The crouching zombie boy was something I kind of had interest in until I saw/heard him. He didn't look as nice in person. The soundtrack is horribly cheesy with this unnecessary creepy music in the backround that just detracts from it, along with those glowing led eyes. The wheelchair lady was not working. The jack o lantern guy on a swing is actually pretty neat but IMO not worth the money. Looking closely at all the animatronic props and how cheaply they are made then looking at the price tag just reinforces to me why I won't buy them. The lawn scare display has a lot of stuff but the detail is sorely lacking on a lot of it. The zombie jockey boy is neat. The zombie flamingo is nice but one of them costs 16.99. Party City sells two of them, (albeit a different color variation) for $25.00 and they're made in the USA.The zombie babies look as awful as ever. Poor sculpts and paint jobs but if you want to drop $30.00 on one its up to you.
> The didn't have all their stuff in yet; no lighting, fog machines, etc.. Poor selection of masks which has been a trend for them in recent years and a lot of stuff from last year. Fun stuff to look at and I'll definitely go back as I want to get some led spots and see what else they might have.
> 
> I did want one of the haunted dolls and they wanted $20.00 for one. Party City had them for $15.00
> ...


That's a nice doll. Looks creepy and well used! 

Since you mentioned Party City I thought I'd comment on them. Party City has apparently cancelled plans for the Halloween Citys that were like all over the last two years out here in my area on the West Coast. The stores in my area were dead most of the times I walked in there last year up until the week or so before Halloween. Felt bad for the staff that had a pretty boring day most of the time. They seemed to have had issues getting in stock with almost nothing new prop-wise coming in until around mid-October. We do have Party Citys here as well and they advertise on TV heavily but the stores I've been to have a very small section of true halloween prop stuff and no real room to set up anything like Spirit does. It seemed like their forray into the specialized halloween store market failed at least out here, and took out one small family-run halloween store and stripped business from a long-time Spirit store operator to the point he quit after last year. Now there are no HC in my area at all and fewer Spirits and the independants pretty much gone from the scene right now. Sad really. PC/HC has an alien prop I'd like but other than that didn't see anything to interest me. They do have a really large cauldron they stock every year and luckily I bought one from HC last year. Seems like they were the only one to stock that size. The first year HC was here they had a pretty nice set up; second year, the pits. Now, nada.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I've heard of Halloween City but we never had them here. Our PC normaly has a decent selection of props and related items, along with the wall of costumes, some decent masks and the usual party supplies. Thus far they've been slow in setting up but are gradualy putting things out. Thinking next week and they'll petty much have everything out. I think the overall trend with a lot of brick and mortar stores is to stock less Halloween (props anyway). Kmart/Big Lots/Walmart/Michaels, AC Moore; all of them are paring back or so it seems. Spirit pretty much has the market cornered, and perhaps the other retailers realize this and have cut back purposely so as not to be stuck with a lot of large props in their inventory after the season. I'm hoping PC has a nice selection as I've managed to get some things from them every year.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The one by us opened a couple days ago, but we haven't stopped in. Not after anything particular this year so we're going to wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I just went into a Spirit store for the first time this year yesterday. Overall, this site has ruined me for retail Halloween décor. I found myself thinking I saw a better version I could build myself from plans posted on here. My father pointed out the picture on the box of the berserker zombie compared to the actual thing. The differences were plentiful and vast. 

The same goes for most everything except the misfortune teller. I figured it would be obvious the head spun, but it looked even better in person than I thought it would. I also was surprised by the Pumpkin Nester (why is it called that?). It was just HUGE. I liked those two, but I have discovered the joy of prop building, and I can't go back to store bought.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Our local store should be open soon. It's an annual family tradition to go there in October.

Also, here's the store locator: Spirit Find a Store.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't see this thread when I made mine! Anyway, I did a an in-store vid.

Btw- the manager in the spirit I went to had misfortune teller props but he wouldn't put them out. He tried two different ones when he was trying to assemble it for display, and each one had a ton of screws that were the wrong size. He said 88 screws were bad. I question whether a prop would actually have 88 screws for assembly. I mean seriously, even if 88 screws fit perfectly I'd never choose a prop with that much setup. So I figure he exaggerated, but still the screws were too big and the prop couldn't be assemble. So be mindful of that when purchasing misfortune. They may have included the wrong size screws with this prop.

Anyway, my store vid


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Last year was the first time I purchased anything at Spirit. All the other years that I checked it out it just didn't have what I wanted. I was looking for spooky, scary, frightening....they were completely into 'sexy Halloween'.

Last year they moved locations (and maybe management?) There was tons of things I liked. I bought a 'fake fire pot' for my miner and really liked the effect. This year I have a real fire pit but I might use the electric one in my seance parlour to mimic a fireplace.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The misfortune teller in my girl-run Spirit location had the prop set up. I didn't eye it closely but what I thought it was was a pvc framed booth. I distinctly remember it had a cloth covering that was printed, with the look of the "wooden" booth and the text you read as you approach her. She sits inside. Now maybe the frame assembly had a lot of screws and she must be sitting on some platform up there (sure it's just the torso), so I could potentially see a bunch of screws used. But if the women running it could assemble it, I figure I could too.

My target prop/s from them this year based on first looks would be the Wack A Mole clown, the TNT box and one of the jumping props, either the bug for my mad scientist bio lab or the rat. Possibly the snake instead. Didn't see any of those creatures so hard to say which way I would go this year.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Since either the TNT box or the electric box will set off any prop that triggers like that, I would recommend the TNT box only. The electric box is just terrible. In two years I have never seen one work properly. The TNT works well because there isn't anything but the plunger, and because of that people would know how to actually use the thing too. Plus it looks good too with the flashing lights and sound. The door on the electric box is the weak spot and always breaks, it seems. I'd forego a little theme mismatch in favor of an accessory that actually works and will last- the TNT box.


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

*My spirit store is open*

I was realy excited when I saw my spirit halloween was open I love all the props.


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Also*

I'm not sure what to get what do you guys think is better the pumpkin nester or the cemetery angle I like both but I might only be able to get one.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you putting them outside? I like the swinging zombie girl better, but that 'la la la' would drive me nuts in short order. The pumpkin nester looks great, but just has corny sayings- not really spooky but more of a greeter prop. But the thing about the swing props for me is the wind outside. I can't remember the last time there wasn't at least a stiff breeze on halloween, and at most 90mp winds with last years storm. I'd be concerned the wind could screw up the rocking mechanism. Frankly I don't need electric swing props here- the wind will do it all! The cemetery angel is very cool, and very large. But something about that one doesn't appeal to me. The animation is short. The mouth is kinda weird. And it just looks like a head mechanism waiting to break from it's own weight. Plus storing that could be an issue. I didn't see the box but it has to be pretty large. Personally I would consider the wheelchair psycho or gruesome granny. Those props actually have excellent animation. And of course, I love the limb eating zombie boy too.


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

*awsome*

Thanks your your ideas I will take those into consideration as I decide what to get I also like rosemary and the jumping spiders and other jumping props.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Halloweencraze12 said:


> I'm not sure what to get what do you guys think is better the pumpkin nester or the cemetery angle I like both but I might only be able to get one.


I have never spent any money at spirit Halloween. Ever. This is the first time I've been tempted to spend money at that store. I think I'm gonna buy the Pumpkin Nester next time I get paid. I also want the Sickening Reaper as well. The Angel is cool, and I'd like to own it, but I think I'll wait on that one in hopes one of the stores near me has it after Halloween.


----------



## Halloweencraze12 (Aug 23, 2012)

*awsome*



crazy4holidays said:


> Halloweencraze12 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what to get what do you guys think is better the pumpkin nester or the cemetery angle I like both but I might only be able to get one.
> ...


I love the pumpkin nester it is awsome but I also love alot of props lol


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

> The electric box is just terrible. In two years I have never seen one work properly.


I know what you mean. I really wanted it when I saw it online last year, but after seeing it in person, I could care less. The skull was clearly a vacuformed (is that how it's spelled?) piece of plastic stapled in with pieces of very thin "wire" hastily glued on. When I was at Spirit yesterday, the door of it got stuck. LOL ( I never use that) but come on! It just snapped open, and eased almost closed, then snapped open again, etc.  It did that four or five times as my parents and I stared at it, amazed.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

YAY! My Spirit is open! I happened to drive by it at 5:45 this afternoon and it closed at 6 on Sundays so I ran in real fast. 15 minutes definitely isn't long enough to look at anything. I'll go back tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought the High Voltage box last year and haven't used in my set up yet. However, right off the bat my intention was to keep the box from opening. I never cared for the inside skull stuff. For me the outer box look and being able to have it control my John Doe mad lab guy with a knife switch is all that I want from it. I talked to the store manager about disabling the door and pretty sure I'll be able to do it. Can't recall exactly how now but think there might be an arm that might be able to be unscrewed so the motor will still activate but the connection to opening the door will be lost.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a motor in the lower-right corner that pushed it open with an arm. I imagine it can be unscrewed from the door without a problem. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm outta control
Stopped by our local Spirit today and bought 

wilting flower vase
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-wilting-flower-vase/

bloody skull with led candle (MUCH better in person than online)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pt-bloody-skull-with-candle/

gnome side stepper (made me laugh)
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pa-zombie-gnome-sidestepper

evil rag doll
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-evil-rag-doll/

and of course... monkey chimes
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/yj-monkey-chimes/


a few good pieces this year, and a few not so good.
I'll go back for more very soon!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My Spirit store was open this weekend in the same place as last year, a former CVS but once again, it's too damn big & bright. The GID clown set up would've looked so much better if the place hadn't been as bright as sun.

There were also some kids running around like maniacs turning all the props on.

I bought some Support Halloween & Support Zombies ribbon magnets, another zombie magnet & a skeleton car window cling.










I left my ribbons on the car for waaay too long & someone stole them mid-summer. They were faded & didn't look good anymore & I'd planned on taking them off anyway, but someone took them off my car in a local shopping center. I wasn't too upset since they were pretty much history anyway, but I will always wonder if they took them off because they thought 'd had them on too long (it was summer), hated anything Halloween & thought it was evil, or they wanted them for themselves.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

The wilting roses! I forgot they had those, and I really wanted to see them in person. Where were they in the store? Probably near the costumes/makeup, the only place I didn't really look through.


----------



## darknesshalloween (Aug 25, 2008)

Went to my local Spirit and it's setup was quite strange. Also the workers were super unprofessional. Still am excited about it being so close by though.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Stopped in today with the wife and daughter. Sort of a tradition to all go together when it opens and check everything out. 7 year old daughter loves hitting all the 'press' buttons and we critique together. Lots of laughs. We don't buy much first trip as we like to check out what all is out there. Sad to see creepy cloth there knowing I can buy a boatload at the dollar store.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> it's too damn big & bright. The GID clown set up would've looked so much better if the place hadn't been as bright as sun.
> 
> There were also some kids running around like maniacs turning all the props on.


I agree with both of those points. The customer isn't always right, especially if they aren't actually customers. The Spirit stores need to get those kids under control. Sure, they might bring their parents back later to buy something (then again, they might not!) but is the profit they make off that sale enough to offset all the stuff the kids thrashed just in the short time I was there? No.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

For you SoCal peeps, the Garden Grove store is pretty big and has several props on display. The store isn't necessarily the cleanest (kind of old run down strip mall), but in comparison to other shops it's a good size. The Tustin store will be very small and it will for sure not have a bunch of displays setup.

The insane asylum display looks pretty good. Wish I had something like it to display my zombie horde. I was disappointed they didn't have many of the new clown props out other than the TNT controlled one. I think the prop selection is way better than last year. I have to admit that online the vid of the convulsing nurse looked kind of lame, but in person it's not half bad. The control box is pretty weak. I have last year's high voltage box and still think that's pretty kewl, other than holding my breath each time I use it thinking the door will jam. Of course this year they'll have an overstock of the electrocuted prisoner, which was impossible to find last year.

As much as I dig some of the items, I just can't deal with the inconsistency of operation. My mom picked up the wilting roses, which are kind of neat. But sure enough, on the way home the mechanism quit working for the wilting process. I gave the vase a few sharp taps and then it started working again (rolls eyes).

Still, I wouldn't mind snagging a few items on 11/1 if they're still around. ;-)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife and I plan on stopping in ours today after lunch. This is the first time it will be in a tent and not a building. I'll share my thoughts later this evening.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I was very disappointed with our Spirit when we went there yesterday. Half the store was still empty and the staff was less than helpful. Just about all they had out was costumes -very few prop items. We went looking for a few items that would have been over $300 in sales for them. To every question we had about an item we were looking for all we got was "it may be in the back or on the next truck -just come back next week and look" -since we live a good 35-40 minutes from them that will probably not be happening!


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

The store I went to was mostly all set up and the displays looked great, especially the Haunted Mansion section. Ended up snagging a zombie cat, but I know I'll be back. The skeleton fountain looks cool and would fit well in my display, but $80 seems a bit steep.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

they had a small, maybe 3' tall, butler type guy for only $50 bucks I may buy if I get a coupon for 20% off. They also had a smaller creepy girl holding two candles with red eyes that was only like 60$ or so I may try and get...I forget her name....Grave 'something'


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay, we went. For being in a tent I guess it wasn't too bad. The displays were poorly built though and you can see where they are going to have to rebuild them because with the way they are looking and with people touching them and what not, they will collapse. Typical offerings. Nothing that really popped out at us. LaKrista bought a couple little accessory items for her costume this year. I asked why they were in a tent and they told us it basically came down to money. The company who owns 90% of the retail property in the area wanted way more than in previous years. I asked if they were concerned about the weather, and they are. There's no heat or anything so they are going to rent space heaters once the temp starts to drop. We may go back again, but in truth, we have no real reason to. We're waiting on HalloweenMania to open.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

After coming on here I realized I FORGOT ABOUT THE SPIRIT store. Normally I am there when it opens or stalking all the places they will appear, this year not so much. I had time a few days ago and I DIED when I walked in, their clown display was AMAZING! I am always sad they don't sell the cardboard displays they have housing some of thier props. The clown props themself werent too crazy but the way they displayed them was AWESOME. The asylum area was also pretty freaking cool. They weren't full stocked with everything but the props all worked and the main things were out (to my knowledge) no one was there but myself and the stock team. They asked me if I needed help and even carried some of my stuff to the front ( I was running out of arm room)

I ended up with two haunted dolls (the raggied Ann looking one and the other one with no eyes) the one with eyes I didnt like as much.
I also bought two sets of the clown stakes for my clown theme next year (it pays to plan for advance themes) plus they had a clown window cling theme that I almost passed out on. It was loooove. I normally dont spend much at Spirit but this year I went crazy.
I was hoping the creepy monkey cling and the sewing doll would have been cool but I didnt like what they did, They did not match the awesomness of the bear (which was there again this year, but I purchased mine last year)
All and all I will be going back one more time during October to see everything in full swing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't had the time to make a second trip back and running low on halloween funds til next paycheck anyway, but I did like the look of the bear and the rag doll. Some of the other creepy dolls out there you guys have posted photos of are great looking too. Nice to see this prop categroy getting some really nice products.

I have a SH opening closer to me than the one I had to drive to during Labor Day weekend and will probably stop in there next. In general my stores in my area have been pretty well set up (like with all the displays). I like to figure out what I want to buy early on, love the site here with the videos to help out, because the stock runs out and you never know what the wait time will be.


----------



## MagicMalachi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey just in case you dont know Spirit is doing 2 sweeps right now that yall might like. A $10,000 sweepstakes and a $100 gift card sweepstakes. I already signed up for both.  BTW they will select one person from the $100 sweepstakes to get a Shopping Spree at their local spirit store! (I would LOVE to win that lol)

to enter them go to www.spirithalloween.com/sweeps

Mal


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just ordered my jumping spider for my front porch spider lair. I used my 20% and its already on sale for $49.99 so I got it for $40! woo hoo good deal, much better than $80


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

So has anyone seen the eight-foot skeleton that one member supposedly saw at one Spirit store? Mine doesn't have them, and no one else has mentioned them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> So has anyone seen the eight-foot skeleton that one member supposedly saw at one Spirit store? Mine doesn't have them, and no one else has mentioned them.


The ones that I spotted are 6.5', _not_ 8'; either way, those are some looong legs

_We Are the World (Hellish Remix)_









_Toy Story: The Forgotten_ 








The zombie teddy bear alongside Monkey Chimes is from Halloween/Party City (see either 'Gemmy Predictions' or 'Party city' thread for full info).


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I took a video of the clown mirror and I'll try to post it, but in my opinion...terrible. You have to have it in total darkness because it's not very bright. And it says a quick phrase and goes off. I can't see how anyone would pay that kind of money for those mirrors.


----------



## The Lost (Aug 28, 2013)

I picked up the Rosemary zombie, I wanted to get her last year but got the Walking Dead teddy bear girl instead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> The ones that I spotted are 6.5', _not_ 8'; either way, those are some looong legs
> 
> _We Are the World (Hellish Remix)_
> 
> ...


That teddy bear is at party city? I thought Halloween city only


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> That teddy bear is at party city? I thought Halloween city only


it was Halloween City where I bought it, though both websites have it listed (although neither have the bear available online at the moment).


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

The Lost said:


> I picked up the Rosemary zombie, I wanted to get her last year but got the Walking Dead teddy bear girl instead.
> 
> View attachment 168264


Love her. She is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

She made me jump when I was in Spirit. Nice buy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Question: TNT box*

Is the only way to buy the TNT box is to buy the thrashing clown prop? I really want the TNT box but not necessarily the clown.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

CDW posted this in another thread. Felt it should be here too.

25% off coupon!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

crazy4holidays said:


> CDW posted this in another thread. Felt it should be here too.
> 
> 25% off coupon!


It was actually Jubbag12 who found the coupon. I think we should give credit where it's due.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like the only way to get the TNT box is with the clown- at least online anway.


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't see the TNT box sold separately at the store I had visited. I'll say that I was surprised at how small it was. It's not much bigger than one of those batteries used in the kids' electric toy car.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Screaming Demons said:


> It was actually Jubbag12 who found the coupon. I think we should give credit where it's due.


I only seen the cdw post. Whoever found it is awesome.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more stores are opening in my area, still not the cloeset to me though. As soon as FedEx delivers a package we are expecting today I'm off to a SH location I shopped at last year. Kind of a small store but the staff I remember was really nice. They have the Jumping Bug on display and several in boxes and will hold one for me. Can't wait to try him out and doubt I'll be disappointed if he works like the spider.

I wanted another jumping prop for startle in my haunt and been tossing around which one to add. For my set ups the ones that made the most sense were the bug (bio lab gone wild or jungle/swamp setting) or the rat. I suppose the snake is another possibility but I already have a few striking snakes from Target on clearance last year. Not the same but doubt it would pack as much of a surprise as they would be anticipating something from a snake after a while.

Anyone else picking up a Jumping whatever? What are you going with and what's your set up?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> As soon as FedEx delivers a package we are expecting today I'm off to a SH location I shopped at last year. Kind of a small store but the staff I remember was really nice. They have the Jumping Bug on display and several in boxes and will hold one for me.


Kind of funny how the attitudes of the staff can vary so much at each location. A couple of years ago, I stood in the pouring rain waiting for a Spirit store to open, and they did not even have the decency to unlock the doors on time; when they did let people in, the staff acted like they had just gotten out of bed and did not want to be bothered. Needless to say, I did not go back to that one (and they never set up there again). The two that I have visited this year are great (even better, one has the same awesome manager as last year).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My haunt has a Jumping Bug! I thought the bug was great, liked him much better than the snake, who unless it's lit properly looks like it could be kind of hard to hide the mechanism on him. Not a problem with the bug, it kind of collapses back down on it. The bug looks like a big fly I guess. Not so scary of a bug but still effective. When triggered he comes alive and his eyes light up red as he jumps forward. There's an audio track that plays and it's OK. At least not stupid if you know what I mean. If Spirit/Tekky Toys is planning on doing another rendition of a jumping something next year I'd probably suggest something that looks like it came from outerspace and play on xenophobia.

The sales clerk I spoke with earlier by phone had set one of them aside for me. He said if I followed him he'd show me where the demo of it was set up. Smart move on his part because as I was rounding the corner and admiring the looks of him, he was able to trigger the guy as I approached and boy did I jump! That was good enough for me. Sold me on the spot. I had bought the spider orginally after seeing it work on others passing by and then after walking around the store and not paying attention ran right into the spider's lair and jumped a mile. Hehe. Another lady afterwards passed in the other direction of the bug and set him off and she jumped back too. These are great props. My bug was 99.99 and with the 20% off coupon was 79.99. 

Two additional things that caught my eye: first, the 6.5 foot skeleton. He's a big guy no doubts about it. Runs 99.99. 

And the second thing I spotted on the way to the check out. Noticed these creepy bugs on a blister card. 6.99 for the one that looked like a cockroach, not sure about the other verisons. Three versions: the roach, a spider and some black spotted bug with antenna. Not so unlike an idea I had of taking a rubber cockroach and mounting it on a HexBug to have it scurrying about. The cool thing about this product was you could set it's legs and thereby the direct the bug moves. So you can have some bugs circling right, some left, and there were a few other choices for movement. Unfortunately they didn't have one on display. If anyone buys one of these I'd love to see a video or hear what you thought of it. Didn't see these guys on the website. Believe it was labeled as a Spirit product.

This location wasn't totally set up yet but the staff was welcoming and nice. It was pretty well organized and they were clearly still opening boxes and stocking. I did get to see the giant clown entrance with the swirling eyeballs set up this time. Nice. i'd love to take that home to put above my garage.


----------



## dmoretta (Oct 8, 2011)

*Plastic chain link?*

HI all,
I'm desperate to find that faux/fake chain link fence that is in the "Asylum" scene at Spirit store.
I can easily get the PVC...and I have the fake barbed wire.
But I can't find the plastic chain link fence.

Anyone have any insight. There is a picture of it on this thread already.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have not seen that available anywhere and it is pretty darn cool. The closest I've come is at home depot or lowes in the fence isle.There is some black plastic barrier fence rolls but it's not quite the same. Spirits is a real chain link fence look alike. If I can make a deal for anything after halloween, that fence is worth the try.


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Just came back from my local Spirit store empty handed for the first time. I'm in the market for Wacky Mole, and the cemetery Angel. I'm on the fence about both. Spirt has wacky Mole on Sale for $169.99, down from $199.99. I had it in my cart online and was allowed to use the 25% off coupon too. But the oversize shipping kills it. In store today, I made sure I could use the coupon and they said no. I used a coupon to buy my jumping spider on top of the "sale price". What gives? Gonna head to a different store, and try again with the coupon.


Alot of the display items are starting to look not so hot. The high voltage box, talking cherubs, and wheelchair psycho where all broken.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

It is rare that they will take a coupon with an item on sale as well. Good luck with that one. And online, forget it- these props have large boxes. Oversized will kill it every time.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

crazy4holidays said:


> Alot of the display items are starting to look not so hot. The high voltage box, talking cherubs, and wheelchair psycho where all broken.


I noticed this as well. I'd say at least half if not more of the animatronics are now broken completely or malfunctioning in some way.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

My sister got me the brown jumping spider as an early xmas prezzy. :3 It was on sale for 49.99 and with the 30% off coupon we got it for 34.99. I think that was the best deal I could possibly get for it in these parts. Tested him at home and he works so far, but you know how it goes, when you need it to perform it wont and then it will go off when no ones around. :/ 

I bought this neat talking trick or treat bag, it reminds me of the reusable bags for grocery shopping. Except this one has a latex JOL face "stitched" on one side. When you press the button he says, "grrnnnnn! Give me CANDY!" then something else I cant make out lol. Pretty cute. Wish I had printed more coupons that day. I also bought Deady Bear, I love him so much and wish I could also have gotten the sewing mouth girl too but just didnt have the funds.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Finally got to go to the Spirit store with my 20% coupon in hand. Was going to get he jumping spider for my spider den room. I knew it would be expensive but figured I would save a few bucks with the coupon. Walked to the display and it was marked down to $49 ! Got it and the foot pad and some fog liquid and spent about $50 ! major score for me !


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I always find it really sad how the animated props that Spirit sells are all basically completely broken by this time of year. Now granted they're being set off 100's of times a day, everyday, for about a month at this point. But the fact that they all do break really speaks to the quality of the crappy plastic props that Tekky and the like put out. Now this isn't really a knock against Spirit as they're just selling products made by other vendors, but it makes me sad that none of these props really hold up for multiple uses. I have two brand new Tekky props that died on me or malfunctioned continuously last year on Halloween night. I probably used each one maybe 50 times (jumping spider and demonica). I'm assuming they'll be just as problematic if not broken this year as well. Given that, I can't imagine paying full price or even 30% off these animatronics that are guaranteed to break quickly due to their plastic construction and "hot glue" wire solders.


----------



## ljofstl (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the site, awesome forum  I'm LJ, just wondering if anyone might have any suggestions for me with a problem I'm having...

My son has discovered the Spirit Zombie Babies in a big way. He's totally in love with them. I've bought him Stabby, Devilin, the wolf baby and vampire baby as well as Agony Ann. He's almost 8 btw, but would rather watch a good zombie flick then a cartoon any day, lol. The problem I'm facing now is that he's begging me to tell Santa that the only thing he really really wants for Christmas is Chewie, which is a zombie baby that apparently Spirit doesn't sell any longer. I've had no luck finding any on eBay or Craigslist, anyone know of any venues or sites that might be able to help me in my quest? I really wanna find one, even used, for my little man because he so desperately wants him, but so far no luck.


----------

